# The Chief



## miller32 (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay...need advice...

I came across an early Sears Chief.  It is disassembled but all the pieces are there...except for the Sturmey Shifter and the rubber Chief blocks for the pedals and handlebar grips.  The guy I bought it from acquired it from another guy who says it came straight out of a barn.  I JUST LOVE BARNS!  Anyway....the guy who had it last was going to restore it.  Now...the furthest he got was disassembling....nothing else has been done.  He sold me the bike and I brought it home.  You can see that this bike has lived in a barn....BUT BUT....you can still see some of the paint and scallops and the wood wheels are intact, nice (not broken at all) and still have paint on them.  The seat (leather) is REALLY nice and you can even still see a slight hint of Chief molded into the leather on both sides.  Now....some might see this and say....you need to PAINT it.  I see it and say..."it is from the teens....so look how great it has lasted."  The head badge is stunning and intact....and the colors on it pop especially against the patina of the bike.  Now...my question....how rough of paint is "required" to qualify a bike of this age to be restored?  Is patina mixed with rough paint at this age....meant to be left alone?  I need to get opinions....I can see it restored...but a bike is only original once.  What should I do???


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 15, 2011)

*Leave it and love it!*

First off, congrats on what sounds like -- lets see some PICS! -- a great bike!  

As far as whether or not to restore or leave as is, I think your quote at the end basically sums it up: "A bike is only original once."(!)  I say, gently clean it and put it back together and savor that patina on an original paint bike from the teens!


----------



## jpromo (Aug 15, 2011)

The great thing about bikes is that there is no requirement to ever paint/restore something! If you look at it now and say, 'man that thing looks awesome for being nearly 100 years old,' then I'd say keep it as is. Freshen her up, bath, clean the nickel, regrease, and call it. Sounds like a rare survivor as it sits.

I'd personally leave it from what it sounds like; but that's me. :]


----------



## miller32 (Aug 15, 2011)

I will take some pics tomorrow and post of the bike.  I am looking at the bike now...and it is for sure a patina bike.  I like the look of the patina against the nice saddle leather and the colors on the badge.  The fenders have better paint on them than the frame.  The wheels look like, with a little cleaning, they might clean up nice too.  The back wheel paint is nicer than the front paint.  I almost convinced myself to restore...but then I keep coming back to ORIGINAL ORIGINAL ORIGINAL.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2011)

Elgin Chief? drip, drool, cool, drool,....oh cr_p! sh rt ed o t my ke boa d aga n! bri.


----------



## bud poe (Aug 16, 2011)

Leave it alone!  It tells so much more of it's story when it wears it's age!  Nice new and shiny has no personality...Just my two cents...


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 16, 2011)

What you need to do is sell it to me.................Still looking for a Chief.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pictures..........
I think the wheels will clean up nice.  The color looks good under the dirt and dust.  Now just need to clean.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 17, 2011)

More pics......


----------



## JOEL (Aug 17, 2011)

It has a nice look to it. I would give it a gentle cleaning and find some crusty accessorys to match.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 17, 2011)

...I will trade my solid Hawthorne with perfect tank for it, with nice steel clad woods (not modern wheels pictured).
Just think about it... bri,


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 17, 2011)

i have 3 chiefs.i just left them original.if you restore make sure the paint and pinstriping is exact.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 17, 2011)

dave the wave said:


> i have 3 chiefs.i just left them original.if you restore make sure the paint and pinstriping is exact.





Patina and all...I think I am going to leave it as is.  Too much history to cover up with fresh paint.  Thanks for sharing your collection of Chiefs.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 18, 2011)

*Love the bike!*

Good choice of leaving the history of it intact. That is my opinion. Just enough paint scheme to look it's age and not restored enough to stress over it. Preserve it, ride it and enjoy it. Great find!


----------



## publius (Oct 11, 2011)

*Rusty Chief*

I say to put it together and ride it. My rusty old Hawthorne gets lots of compliments and there is hardly an inch of paint on it anywhere. People tell me it was green, but the dirt blends with the rust and I can't see it much. Definatley no darts. Just rust. Modern paints usually spoil the look of old bikes if you ask me. I might try model railroad paints or special laquer or enamel some day and brush paint for a thin old look. I just sprayed the fiberglass tank on my Elgin, but that is supposed to look grungy to match the bike. I'll work on posting pictures. The Elgin painted tank looks a lot better than the grey fiberglass, but I would leave your bike as is for now and experiment on tubing pieces before you paint. Beautiful bike either way. Thanks, Paul


----------

